# Failing graphics, can't proceed with installation due broken frame buffer. "libgfxinit"



## freed00m (Oct 31, 2020)

Hello,

I am attempting to install freeBSD 12.2-RELEASE on Thinkpad x230i that has been corebooted.
The problem is after I select to boot Multi-User from the usb with dvd1.iso the content is garbled in a small line.

I am thinking this is due to not having vendor vga binary blob in BIOS from Lenovo and using libgfxinit instead.

Has anyone seen this distortion, see image. When I use arrows I see something is changing in that distorted line.






Since the "Welcome to FreeBSD" can use the frame buffer correctly, can I boot the installer with the same Textmode ?.


----------



## freed00m (Nov 1, 2020)

I have an update, after disabling the "Linear High Resolution frame buffer" and choosing the "Legacy VGA text mode" ( in the coreboot make config ).

The installer will show up and is readable.

I am not familiar with frame buffer inner workings and this possibly not a FreeBSD bug.

However I am willing to investigate more if given a hint.


----------



## a6h (Nov 2, 2020)

Write one of the memstick images to the USB. disc/dvd doesn't work on USB:
Uncompressed ~1.0 GB: https://download.freebsd.org/ftp/re.../12.2/FreeBSD-12.2-RELEASE-amd64-memstick.img
Compressed xz ~0.5 GB: https://download.freebsd.org/ftp/re....2/FreeBSD-12.2-RELEASE-amd64-memstick.img.xz


----------



## freed00m (Nov 2, 2020)

I did that, I noticed it as well and attempted the same install from memstick image. The result is the same :/


----------



## a6h (Nov 2, 2020)

Go to the BIOS and change SATA Mode to IDE. It's probably set to AHCI. If it didn't work, check the Boot Mode in the BIOS. Is it UEFI or MBR?


----------



## xtouqh (Nov 2, 2020)

vigole said:


> Go to the BIOS and change SATA Mode to IDE.


Why...?


----------



## a6h (Nov 2, 2020)

xtouqh said:


> Why...?


Brute Fact.


----------



## freed00m (Nov 2, 2020)

Coreboot does only MBR, it's hard to make it run UEFI via UEFI payload.

For the AHCI to IDE, the nvramcui has only "AHCI" and "compatible" option. I asume it's IDE mode.

Result: short demo 




Compatible doesn't work, I see the black white loading and some blue after in that broken linear buffer.

I think maybe if I could set the rendering to some fixed value, the same 1024x768 as I have set for the linear buffer.


----------



## a6h (Nov 3, 2020)

Thanks for the video shot freed00m. By now I'm pretty sure you've tried different combination of "safe mode" and "ACPI".
Does your machine has TPM? I'm not sure about that. If it has can you disable it in the BIOS. "TPM Security", "TPM ACPI", or something similar.
x230i has a BIOS update in the Lenovo Official site (04.10.2019). Can you apply this patch?
I found only 4 links in the whole freebsd.org related to "x230i". I think it's better to send an email to mailing list.


----------



## freed00m (Nov 3, 2020)

vigole said:


> BIOS update in the Lenovo Official site (04.10.2019)


I had to learn alot just to get rid o the Official BIOS firmware and learn to compile and use Open Source Firmware.
I will not do that, to undo that Official BIOS I would have to open the machine and use my cheap 8pin clip that barely work to reflash it externally.

For the record, I am almost 100% sure the official bios would work as it has vendor's VGA binary in it create better framebuffer.

For the TPM, I tried to disable it but not sure it works from the Seabios menu. I might have to compile new Coreboot without TPM support to make sure it's not initialize but it takes so much effort.

Anyway how can the TPM be at fault? It's a slave device to the SPI chip, if the FreeBSD installer is not making a TPM requests then it's sitting duck.


----------

